# Stuff growing in tanks?



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright... When I first bought my tank, I decided to add some plants to it, so I got those little grow-it-yourself plant bulbs and stook those in there. Four bulbs exactly... Now it's been about a month 'n' a half since then, and all four plants are almost fully grown. But... I noticed like, a bulbed shape in the ground, assuming it was another bulb I had forgot about, I left it in there for about a week, but nothing happened... so I took it out and it smelt horrible, just the worst thing that you could ever imagine! I still can't get the smell of my fingers! It had the shape of a small Brussel Sprout, like it had the layers of one and everything, but less round... and it was like a cream color. Now, I assumed it was my brother who shoved a brussle sprout in my tank so I threw it at him(LMFAO xD) but apparently it's not... so I have no idea what it is and how it got there! Does weird stuff like that just grow randomly in freshwater tanks? Ugh... so confused!


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, I've never heard of anything like that happening before, I'll have to look into that. Did it grow from one of those "Grow-It-Yourself" bulbs?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Just sounds like a dead decayed bulb too me, are you sure all the bulbs you put in there grew?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah sounds that way to me to rotting plant matter can stink like crazy.


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Well I remember I got four bulbs exactly, and all four sprouted... :/ Can you get weird bulb like things from regular plants that you buy pre-grown at the LFS? Cause I honestly do not know what that thing is... could be rotting plant matter, but idk what it's from. ://


----------

